# White Van...



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Looks like some of them are hiring. One guy approached me today asking if I wanted full time work. 10 hours 4 days a week, $12 an hour + benefits. He said there are 6 spots open. For those that are fishing 12 hours a day should consider being a white van driver.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Are they w2 jobs?


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Are they w2 jobs?


Yup sounds like it.


----------



## speedyk (Nov 17, 2014)

I've seen ads with higher pay than that somewhere on CL, seems to me one was 14 and another 16/hr. Since you know roughly what Amazon would pay you can see if it's a good deal. 

There were questions about how to determine a bid on a trucking forum, so some of these guys are going to go under if they didn't factor correctly. And there will be some competition at first. It'll be a profitable mess at first, then settle into lowering wages.

Also seeing some established messenger companies offering work that sounds like Flex-van, but not being specific about the client and paying less.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

speedyk said:


> I've seen ads with higher pay than that somewhere on CL, seems to me one was 14 and another 16/hr. Since you know roughly what Amazon would pay you can see if it's a good deal.
> 
> There were questions about how to determine a bid on a trucking forum, so some of these guys are going to go under if they didn't factor correctly. And there will be some competition at first. It'll be a profitable mess at first, then settle into lowering wages.
> 
> Also seeing some established messenger companies offering work that sounds like Flex-van, but not being specific about the client and paying less.


If they're offering you $16 or even $14 for Amazon deliveries, you should take it since they're offering their company van, gas, and benefits. But if it's some heavy boxes all day then you might reconsider. Moving 50 to 80 lbs boxes all day can really wear you out physically.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> If they're offering you $16 or even $14 for Amazon deliveries, you should take it since they're offering their company van, gas, and benefits. But if it's some heavy boxes all day then you might reconsider. Moving 50 to 80 lbs boxes all day can really wear you out physically.


In Riverside, the White Vans do a minimum of 180 drops a day and are monitored like a hawk by management. Although, I've noticed their routes are very tight. Each time I get a "van" route left behind it can be 40-50 packages and on a 4hr block I'm done under 2 hrs. Seems like the contractor companies get prime routes where Flex drivers are the bottom feeders getting what's left behind; especially, in the morning routes.


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

In our area the vans get some of the worse routes where it's better to have a van.... like downtown where it's all one way streets and horrible to find parking or into secure areas like our military bases


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Our van contractor takes all the city routes and Flex gets the suburbs or clean up if a van quits, gets into an accident etc. which happens quite often. 10 hours of delivering a day is a lot of work especially in cities with Winters. The van drivers here are the bottom of the employment pool, 12/hr just isn't very much for the amount of work.


----------



## chopstick (Aug 3, 2016)

12 an hour is a joke. Just stick to flex in that case.


----------



## paper_doll (Dec 4, 2017)

What are the keywords to search for the "white van" couriers online?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

paper_doll said:


> What are the keywords to search for the "white van" *courier*s online?


It's one of the words you've wrote.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

They are always hiring...connect the dots to figure out why...


----------

